# Protein in kibble



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is there such thing as an ideal percent of protein for a Chihuahua (or any other specific breed) 
How much protein is too much for a dog? 
When I buy dog food I stay away from bags that say "high protein" especially when I see a picture of a husky/wolf type dog. Not because of I don't like those type of dogs but because my first thought is that I have a 5 pound Chi


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on the age of your dog. Puppies need more than an adult dog for growing spurts. I feed grain free kibble to my dogs. I'm ashamed to say that I don't know how high the protein level is. I think it is between 25-30%?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I figured puppies need more protein but I wondered if there a specific amount they should be getting. I also feed grain free but not a very high quality kibble as I can't afford it. I also didn't know the protein percent of my dogs kibbles but yesterday I looked it up and they range between 24% to 28% 
I was asking because I bought a small bag that contains 34% protein. Which I'm thinking is a bit too high. But I'll give them a couple pieces here and there as I want to see if they like the flavor salmon. Plus there's no need to throw it out. I just don't think I'll buy them that again.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't think there is any kibble that can be said to have too much protein for a healthy dog. Certain medical problems are different, of course. Usually a higher protein content will indicate a higher meat content, which many people strive for. Just be aware that the higher protein/fat foods are often higher in calories, too, so you will likely need to feed less. I feed to body condition, meaning I can feel ribs when I pet or pick up my dog, but can't see ribs unless the dog is taking a deep breath/sniff.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I once was told by a PetSmart employee that one of the possible issues with "higher" protein (especially if the dog wasn't use to the percentage of protein) is the dog may develop diarrhea. Yes even with a slow transition. But he said they eventually can get use to it. Which I know any new dog food can cause that, high protein or not. But that's why I specifically tend to stay away. The dog food is Crave and it's more expensive then what I'm buying now. So I definitely don't plan on buying it anymore. But I also don't want to stay away from "high" protein for ever just because I was told it can cause diarrhea. 
Lol I know I didn't agree last time on "body condition" But since it has more calories/fat. My dog Jr specifically doesn't need anything extra as I'd probably feed him the same amount/ what's recommended on the bag


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Be careful of following the amounts given on a bag of food. I think mostly there is too many calories in that amount. I was told a full grown chi needs about 200 calories a day?

My chi's each get 1/8th of a cup of kibble (grain free) in the am. This gives me the OK to give them little bits of whatever I eat! They love the treats, and I don't worry about them getting too fat.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

The main issue I have is that he isn't a "purebred" Chihuahua. Actually none of my dogs are. Buddy Bear is the closest "purebred" and he's 5 pounds (he sometimes goes to 6) Jr is the farthest from being a "real" Chihuahua but he's definitely part Chihuahua and probably dachshund (I'm not too sure) 
His food per cup is 348 calories. He gets 1 cup and a third. That's 464 calories per day. The "recommended" amount is 1 ¼ cup- 1 ? cups for 13 to 20 pounds. And he's definitely not meant to be smaller then 13 pounds. 
Lately I've been taking a very little bit of kibble out when I give him a treat or a bit more when I give him rice. But I just personally have issues with giving my dogs less. Plus Jojo gets the same exact amount as Jr and Jojo weighs way less. I've even gotten people ask me if I feed Jojo enough.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Dogs can have very different metabolisms, so they may need very different amounts of food, even if they are about the same size. I would ignore people who ask if you feed Jojo enough. Many people think a dog is too skinny unless it is shaped like a sausage!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Never thought about it that way in terms of a dog. Jojo is the hyper kid while Jr is the lay back type of dog when he doesn't have a reason to be active. 
This is me just blowing of steam but a family member came and told my mom that I should stop worrying about how much my dogs eat in a day or what they eat and just focus on me (my weight/what I eat) it got me so mad because my dogs eat plenty and none of her business as I didn't ask for an opinion. But Jojo and Buddy Bear (especially) have always been on the thinner side.
This person is an older person set in her ways. And she was mad at the fact that I don't feed none of my dogs "table scraps" (which happened to be fat trimming from meat) I was like really??!! 
My entire family believe that I go by some "book" that tells me what they should eat and how much they need to eat. And I'm just like there's no book that I'm following how to feed a dog.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Take a deep breath and let it go! You are doing just fine with your dogs! The bags of dog food generally have a 'range' of amounts you should feed your dogs. An active dog needs way more (I'm thinking of hunting/sledding dogs, not chi's) than an older inactive dog. You know this. So if your dogs are of a good weight--keep on doing what you're doing. If you have a chubby chi, then cut his/her food down a little bit until you see that the dog is losing weight.

Fat trimmings COULD cause pancreatitis. We had a dog that got into fat from a skillet and got very ill with this. $$$ for the treatment gave my roommate a hard learned lesson in keeping fat away from dogs! A lot of people feed table scraps and a lot don't. I do. BUT I am very careful in what goes into their tummies. Fat does not! If I cook meat I will use the 'gravy' AFTER I get the fat off, to add to their kibble.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Susan
I am very aware of what fat trimmings can do to a dog. Which was why I had got very upset. I'm just glad I wasn't there to hear her and my mom knows better. My main family says "I follow a book" but it's a joke as they know how much I care for my dogs. And the rest of the family take it way too seriously. She can just continue to feed her dog fat trimmings and I won't tell her a thing but I would prefer her not to butt into what I don't feed my dogs.


----------

